# Grabe, parang may nagawa akong masama sa iyo.



## thisistin

Hello,

Hi?!, nagpalit kna sim? Grabe parang may nagawa ako masama sayo ah?  Sinaktan ba kita? Niloko? Ginago pinaasa or wat??? Wala naman ako  nagawang masama sayo ah? Bket ganyan kna lang?? epb...

Can someone help translate it into English?


----------



## DotterKat

thisistin said:


> Hi! Nagpalit kana Sim? Grabe parang may nagawa akong masama (sayo /sa iyo) ah?  Sinaktan ba kita? Niloko? Ginago, pinaasa or what??? Wala naman akong  nagawang masama sayo ah? Bakit ganyan kana lang?? epb...



Hi! Have you changed Sim? It seems I have done you wrong. Have I hurt you? Fooled you? Made you appear stupid, led you on (with futile hope) or what? I have not done you any wrong. Why are you (like this / behaving this way)?

Note: If I understood the original text correctly, then "Nagpalit kana Sim" would be better expressed as "Nagbago ka na ba Sim?"


----------



## françanglish

Hi?! You changed your SIM (card). Wow! As if I did something wrong to you? Did I hurt you? Duped you? Made a fool of you, gave you false hope or what? I did nothing wrong to you. Why are you being that/this way?


----------



## Chibi27

Hi?! Did you change your SIM? I can't believe it*, did I do something wrong to you? Did I hurt you? Did I make a fool out of you, led you on or what? I didn't do anything wrong to you. Why are you being like that?

*The way you used 'grabe' in this particular sentence expresses a tinge of disbelief, so I think it's better to use the expression 'I can't believe it'. Well, that's just me.


----------



## easyirate

thisistin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hi?!, nagpalit kna sim? Grabe parang may nagawa ako masama sayo ah?  Sinaktan ba kita? Niloko? Ginago pinaasa or wat??? Wala naman ako  nagawang masama sayo ah? Bket ganyan kna lang?? epb...
> 
> Can someone help translate it into English?



Hello / How are you? Did you change your sim card or number? Surprising, it's like I did something wrong to you. Did I hurt you? Did I betray you? Made you stupid and hoped for nothing? I didn't do anything bad to you. Why are you like that or Why are you acting like that?


----------

